# Betta Questions



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I am new to this site and have a few questions about bettas. Well I just got a 1 1/2 gallon fishbowl and put my male betta that I had already had in there with my recently bought female betta. I have no intention of trying to breed the bettas.

- During the first couple days the male would flare its gills at the famale and chase her around a bit but now they just tend to swim past eachother with out doing anything. Is it safe to say that they have established a good relationship and they wont attack eachother?

- Also, anyone know the lifespan of a F&M betta?

- Finally, would putting a couple of ghost shrimp be ok with the bettas?

thanks a lot :mrgreen:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Male/Females should never EVER be put together unless you plan on breeding and even then they cannot be together for an extended perioid of time, plus thats too many fish for the amount of water. Please take one of the fish back to the petstore.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I think you can keep them together but you MUST upgrade your tank size to do so.

Quote from 'An owner's guide to the Betta' By Mic and Maddy Hargrove

"Because of the Betta's reputation for physical hardiness, many hobbyists over the years have provided their bettas with inaquedate living conditions. While it is true that the Betta may be capable of living for several years (actually just surviving) in a small bowl of cool water, it will never reach its full coloration and high quality of life if it is continually kept in this unsatisfactory manner.

Bettas deserve the same good care and quality aquarium conditions that are normally provided to all other species of tropical fish. A proper aquarium with clean water and good filtration is an essential requirement for your betta to acheive its full physical potential and be happy. "

Although bettas are capbale of surviving in such conditions, what have they ever done to deserve it?


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

upgrade to a 5gl.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

*sigh* Will it ever end?

I can quote many books that say both. I know very few people who keep or have kept more bettas than myself (miss ya around here Rich). A 1 gallon bowl is suitable for bettas. I have some who are over 4 years old. Proper tank maintanence is required and takes more work in a 1 gallon bowl but it is very possible. Yes you CAN keep bettas together but this requires a LARGE aquarium (55 gallons minimum) and even then fighting is most likely to happen. Experienced keepers keep females together who are from the same spawn as this curbs agression and even then they are usually some casualties. So I don't recommend it. Get another 1 gallon jar to house the second betta or take him/her back. Be prepared to change the water at least once a week. Adding a java fern or aponogeton will help out also. Do not use plastic plants. Kepp the tem at 80 degrees (which can be hard in a 1 gallon bowl). Feed twice a day small amounts. You betta(s) will be fine.


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

so what is the lifespan of a betta?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

some only live a couple of years, some live to about 3 an on the internet there are statements that one has lived about 8 years.
Mine average 2-3 years, My males live longer than the females for some reason.i think the females get egg bound, but others may disagree with that statement.
Ps
i use well washed peanut butter containers 4 pound size for my bettas. it is cheaper than a fancy bowl.
mousey


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

alright so i have upgraded my fishbowl to a 6 G tank and put both of the bettas in it, agian, they just seem to swim right past eachother without even noticing eachother, do you think I might have found a couple of peaceful bettas


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

I thought my betta was doing fine in my 10g with my platys but after about 3 weeks he became aggressive. Now he's here on my desk in a 1g filtered, heated, planted aquarium with a barrel decoration that he can swim through and hide in which doesn't take up hardly any of his usable space.

Kay


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

if you don't intend to breed them then why are they together?
I have one male betta and he is going to live the bacholr life.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

piotrkol1 said:


> alright so i have upgraded my fishbowl to a 6 G tank and put both of the bettas in it, agian, they just seem to swim right past eachother without even noticing eachother, do you think I might have found a couple of peaceful bettas



wtg on getting a bigger gal container  and it might be possible that they are peaceful -- or mebbe you are watching them at a calm time - - add a live plant and a small poly-resin ornament where she can hide or rest -


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I wouldn't suggest keeping a male and female together. *Trust me from experiance* they may become aggressive towards eachother in the future...but all I can say is keep a real good eye on them, and provide plenty of hiding places. :-|


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

right now it seems as if the female is attarced to the male as it tends to follow the male and try to swim along side the male and the male doesnt seem to notice


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

s e p a r a t e them


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

alright alirght...........if its really that big of a problem i guess i will go buy a fish bowl whenever some one cane drive me


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

ok so they have both been spereated and my my female is showing her stripes very clearly and i have read this means she is ready to breed, should i put her back in with the male to breed or should i just ignore this?


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

are you set up to breed them? Have you done it before?


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

no i have never done it before and what would i need to breed them?


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

wow...bredding takes a LOT of time and money. There are a few links of where to find info on breeding bettas at the top of this forum. Also, here's a word from simpte, that is also at the top of this forum. 



Simpte - Aquatic Naturalist
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have noticed the increase in people who are trying to spawn bettas and while I am very happy many have began to partake in the wonderful hobby, it leaves me with mixed feelings.

Breeding bettas is fun but VERY TIME CONSUMING. Its not for everybody. They require constant care, plenty of room, and a pretty deep pocket. Its one thing to get them to spawn (thats the easy part). Raising fry can be a 24 hr c**** (literally). Juveniles require seperation which can mean a place to individually keep and matain 100 fry. Most of us don't have a barracks system (which can run over $1000.00), nor do we have a room we can keep the temp at 80 degrees. Without a good temp, you might as well not try. Are you prepared to culture live foods? This is a must for betta fry. Are you prepared to do waterchanges for 50-100 individual jars twice a week (maybe more). Can you feed these fry 3 times a day with live foods? Are you prepared to cull fish? If you answered no to ANY of these questions, I would suggest finding another fish if you are so inclined to spawn. This is one of the hardest fish to grow to maturity as most of us simply don't have the time, money, or space to do so.
__________________


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

i was just wondering also that if my female has the eggs inside of her, and she doesnt release them, would they spoil or rot or start to fungus inside of the of her or something that would harm her(i have noticed that on her belly there is this tiny white dot sticking out, could this be an egg?)


----------

